# [SOLVED] how do I reinstall the teredo tunneling pseudo-interface driver?



## simon726

Hey guys,

I have Windows 7 Ultimate on my computer system. I went to my device manager on my desktop and I realized that the Teredo Tunneling Pseudo Interface driver suffered a code 10 error. I never heard of this driver before but it has to do with IPv6.

Here's what I did. I've removed that particular driver on my system, did a re-scan of my computer for hardware changes, but that driver did not reinstall itself. 

I also try to modify the registry using the stuff from this link, but without success.

Has anyone experience this same or similar problem before, if so what did you do to solve this problem? I want to see if this driver reappears on my system again....

What's your advice? Do I even have to get this particular interface installed on my desktop?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: how do I reinstall the teredo tunneling pseudo-interface driver?*

Here is what the teredo tunneling is all about
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teredo_tunneling

You can reinstall the 6to4 driver from here
http://download.cnet.com/Microsoft-6to4-Adapter/3000-2112_4-68873.html

error code 31 or 10 can mean the network card isn't compatible. there were reports of these happening after a ms udate to vista.


----------



## simon726

*Re: how do I reinstall the teredo tunneling pseudo-interface driver?*

sorry for the long response, but I managed to solve this problem by doing these steps:
- uninstalled ZoneAlarm Free Firewall (this was likely the cause for my Teredo driver to disappear)
- followed the steps at this link: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface Needs Reinstalling in Windows 7 - Cable Forum

By doing this, my teredo driver was back into the spotlight. I then reinstalled ZoneAlarm and so far, no problems were found. If there is anything arises, I will let know. 

This issue will be marked as "SOLVED".


----------

